# Spectre Modular Air Intake System



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

any one have any experience with this spectre intake set up



Spectre 9859K - Spectre Modular Air Intake System & Accessories - JEGS


is it any good or any probelsm with it?

would i be better off with ram air??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could see pulling the two lower headlights and routing those to that location for a custom RAM AIR.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome idea!!!i think im going to do that:cheersarty:




do you know where i can get the grills that cover where the lights would go?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I am running a Spectre stainless steel filter on my AEM and have not had any issues; no dirt or gravel roads ever though...

That set-up looks very cool…:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe a 4x4 site would have some chrome headlight bulb grills/stone guards??


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

im so excited.i found the gaurds/grills on some 4x4 websites thanks!!!im gunna order it.ill post pictures when its all done


----------

